# Vulkan He'stan



## Rednekgunner (May 13, 2008)

I was thinking about being impatient and modeling my own Vulkan. I am thinking about using a Grey Knight Terminator as a base. Then use a Dark Corsair cloak, use bits from the corsairs to make the mantle. Then I was thinking about shaving the psy cannon down to make the flamer. So what I am looking for is any imputs that might help before I spend the money to make it.
Thanks


----------



## Ordo Xeno Commander (Jan 17, 2007)

hmm, Terminators are too bulky IMHO, I was going to use a GK Justicar, paint his robe thingy in scales, use a terminator NFW and file down the SB barrels, replace it with a HF barrel.


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

if you do use a termi as a base why not use the incinerator one?


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

It depends if you want to make him look like his picture or not. If you want to do your own version then go right ahead. Gettng him to look like his pic would be a real challenge though. He's a pretty unique looking guy to be honest so you aren't going to find an exact match without doing a fair amount of GS work.

In his picture he doesn't actually look a lot like a GK apart from the halberd. He isn't in termie armour.

The closest thing might be a techmarine. You could GS on a tabard and cloak to hide the tubes and put a halberd blade on the axe he comes with. Then you could work on the gauntket hand, which I would just do with GS as well. There would be a lot of filing down of ad mech symbols along the way.


----------



## Rednekgunner (May 13, 2008)

i am trying to base it off the pic in the codex. The reason I thought the GKT was because the old school termies are smaller then the new ones(which is what my assault squad is.) also I like the helmet, but I do see your point.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

vulkan is in artificer armour not terminator armour and if you wait for the model release you will be waiting a long time becuase there isn't going to be on. I saw a good conversion out of the AoBR captain. bolter arm modeled to a powerfist holes drilled for flamer and sword swaped for a GK speaar.


----------



## Rednekgunner (May 13, 2008)

what do you think of a grey knight justicar w/nfw?


----------



## Farseer Beltiac (Jul 11, 2008)

so for reference, Vulkan He'stan is black right???


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

I don't remember where it actually says where Vulkan is black, but I believe the majority of the Chapter is. Tu'Shan wasn't, but the first members of the Primarchs elite guard (those who joined the Chapter as Vulkans guard, while the Terran Salamanders were white). Depending on the nature of the Geneseed, they are either Black, half caste, or darker skinned (think Italian/Mediterranean), but not really white.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I have seen a pretty neat conversion of Vulkan which I like and am goin to convert mine using this one as Inspiration:


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

thats an awesome model, where did you find it?/who did it/owns it?


----------



## Amra_the_lion (May 26, 2008)

Well the first time i saw the pic in the codex i actually thought it looked alot like the GK figs. Should be an easy convert.

damn that is a fine coversion/paint job.

I might have a crack at a vulkan for the next conversion contest.


----------



## soulstorm777 (Jun 15, 2008)

I am starting an ceaper version of Vulkan. items needed are grey knight and a space marine comander box and you can figure it out yourself.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

Vulkan is awsome and it'd be really cool to see your take on him. Can't comment on what to use for him though (My mind has spaced) 

And didn't GW say they were making models for all the new SM characters


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

It is brilliant I agree. Lord Sinkoran, very sorry for not replying at first, I must've missed this thread after that.

Well I found it over at the Bolter and Chainsword. I forget the name of the owner at the moment, I'll have a look around there and see what I can find thought it was a little while ago now. I'll reply here later.


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

Found it :wink:

The model I previously posted was created and painted by 'Grandmaster' of Bolter and Chainsword who certainly is a Grandmaster when it comes to modelling and painting  . 

http://www.bolterandchainsword.com/index.php?showtopic=146341


----------

